# When is the 1.8L out in the UK



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone know when the 1.8L Mk3 TT is out in the UK?


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Anyone know when the 1.8L Mk3 TT is out in the UK?


1st October


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

How do you know it's out on the 1st oct. Not seen any information about the 1.8L at all. Anyone got any idea of price point? Do we really rek that you can order it on the 1st Oct?


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

stumardy said:


> How do you know it's out on the 1st oct. Not seen any information about the 1.8L at all. Anyone got any idea of price point? Do we really rek that you can order it on the 1st Oct?


Now do you believe me http://listers.co.uk/News/2015/08/new-1-8-tfsi-180ps-engine-for-tt


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

I wonder if this will bring about a general decrease in the price of the MK3?


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Out of curiosity, why would you want to get the 1.8?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cheap, cleaner than a diesel and same performance?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Cheap, cleaner than a diesel and same performance?


... but not quite as good mpg


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

visuar said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you want to get the 1.8?


Doesn't blow up my skirt! If you can't afford the 2.0tsfi wait for a second hand one! All this tiddy engine shy!e does is devalue the brand model. Next they'll be offering the 3pot 1.0 in it...

Cue the next cash starved BB punter question = When's the 1 litre TT being launched?

Strewth, give me strength!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Cheap, cleaner than a diesel and same performance?
> ...


No, well not until we have the "great diesel re-tune", and then we'll see. :lol:



SpudZ said:


> visuar said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, why would you want to get the 1.8?
> ...


Don't see why you feel a 1.8 would dilute the brand when the current diesel with equivalent performance is considered OK. And 1.8 by modern standards is not a small engine.
I got a 1.8 Mk2, not because I was cash starved but because it made more sense for a predominantly urban motoring regime.
Open your mind to alternative thinking.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

SpudZ said:


> visuar said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, why would you want to get the 1.8?
> ...


Means I will be able to afford the Tech & Comfort pack is all. Just had our first baby and now have to support my new family and stuff so at the mo money is tight. Want to stay in the TT game, so any saving I can make would really help my situation. Also I only drive up the M1 2 Jcts each morning for work, so a 1.8 would be fine for me. Its not about top end speed for me, just about the TT and a lovely drive really.

That is why I would get a 1.8L. I've had my fun days in the 3.2 V6 which was the best TT I've had. Family, and situation have changed, but still want that TT drive is all.

Hope that explains why 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

stumardy said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > visuar said:
> ...


You're obviously approaching this from the wrong angle!

You need to wait for the "family spec TT",that's wright the one with four doors,three wheels and a 500 cc 2 stroke engine.The 1 litre will be aimed at the "arse licker" end of the market,oops I meant middle management :lol:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably! But just think how many 'toys' the fiscally astute? could buy with the 500cc 2 stroke 3 wheeler TT!

Audi Tuk Tuk?

On a more serious note, if there is a market for a sub 2.0L, what size do punters consider too small & why. Using the city analogy, why would you buy anything as large as a 1.8? Surely a 1.0L would be plenty? It could almost be said that 95ps and 110mph is too fast for a city environment and occasional motorway jaunt anyway!

And Audi could make a fortune by drilling the 1.0 badge & charge a £500 debadge option.

Just saying.... [smiley=freak.gif]

Edit: I get the family thing ect but why a new 1.8? Surely if money is tight, wait and get a second hand 2.0L for the same coin with all the toys - You've also got the added advantage of aleviating the initial depreciation worry.

Just saying (again).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> Probably! But just think how many 'toys' the fiscally astute? could buy with the 500cc 2 stroke 3 wheeler TT!
> 
> Audi Tuk Tuk?
> 
> ...


Couple of reasons - 
Buying new allows you to spec the car exactly as you would want and gives you the thrill of owning a brand new car.
Too many bigger engined cars are too "eager" and frustrating to drive in town traffic with all that power under your right foot.
Everything in life is a compromise. And compromises come in more shades of grey than an Audi colour chart.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Surely the size of the engine is fairly irrelevant? If they could produce a 3pot 1l that does 200bhp then it wouldn't matter. To be fair, it's probably not even power that matters, but power per tonne.

That said, it's only got a half a second 0-60 boost over the MK1 180, which doesn't really sound like much progress.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Dash said:


> Surely the size of the engine is fairly irrelevant?


But for some people, size clearly matters.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Perhaps they can start putting in fake cylinders to satisfy people - just like the fake engine noise speaker.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Surely the size of the engine is fairly irrelevant?
> ...


Of course it does !

10" is better than 5" wright? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


Hey we wont judge you if that's how you like your partners :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

stumardy said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > visuar said:
> ...


Back on topic, sounds very sensible to me mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Fair play to you stumardy, I have just moved from a Mark 2 1.8 to the Mark 3 TTS. The 1.8 was an absolute dream to drive, if a little twitchy, and had absolutely no problems holding its own on the motorways when I drove it up to Carlisle!  whilst I didn't add sat nav when I bought it, buying the 1.8 enabled me to spend my money on 19" wheels, s-line, s-tronic, black styling pack and privacy glass instead. No one could see what was under the bonnet so it was what was on show that counted!! :wink:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

So it's the 1st Oct and how come I see no information about the 1.8L???


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

If you look on the TT site - http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-coupe.html - you'll see the 1.8 listed at the bottom. The brochure and configurator aren't updated yet.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

And it does now say: *Starting from £27,150* which will be for the Sport presumably.


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

Mr R said:


> And it does now say: *Starting from £27,150* which will be for the Sport presumably.


Was gonna say why bother getting a 1.8ltr sport for £27,150 from a dealer when you could buy the 2ltr sport from Orangewheels for the same price but looks like Orangewheels aren't offering any discounts on any of the 2ltr TTs, was getting 10% on their website last week, interesting :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

buddylove said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > And it does now say: *Starting from £27,150* which will be for the Sport presumably.
> ...


It's just a glitch,meanwhile Coast to Coast are knocking 'em out for £27k.

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/car-qu ... e_type_F=C


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

The updated manual is now available to download.


----------

